
Effect of oxytocin on the core social symptoms of autism spectrum disorder - yasp
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41380-018-0097-2
======
joecool1029
Link to full paper: [https://sci-
hub.tw/downloads/d669/10.1038@s41380-018-0097-2....](https://sci-
hub.tw/downloads/d669/10.1038@s41380-018-0097-2.pdf?download=true)

------
ghostbrainalpha
"Based on the present findings, we cannot recommend continuous intranasal
oxytocin treatment alone at the current dose and duration for treatment of the
core social symptoms of high-functioning ASD in adult men, although this
large-scale trial suggests oxytocin’s possibility to treat ASD repetitive
behavior."

~~~
amelius
This comment ([1]) suggests that oxytocin spray is best used on autistic
children, and adults are better off with transcranial magnetic stimulation.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17367150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17367150)

~~~
cpncrunch
Well this study would appear to disagree with that, given that oxytoxin
treatment was a failure.

~~~
yasp
This study on adults failed. The person you were replying to suggested that
oxytocin might be more effective on children, and that TMS instead might be
more effective for adults.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Did anyone else read scan the article and initially think it was saying
Oxycontin spray instead of Oxytocin spray?

------
creaghpatr
You can administer oxytocin through an inhaler?

~~~
greenleopard
Yes, a nasal spray is available (prescription) for breastfeeding women who
find it difficult to start the flow of their milk

~~~
mondragoone
There's something creepy about a mother lacking enough oxytocin to nurse their
own child, considering the emotions and mental state that such a thing would
suggest.

Nonetheless, it's probably really common and normal, and likely serves as a
vital check for the prevailing health of the population.

Which we now override by artificial means, because we can, and because the
expectations for a social facade of parenting place a great degree of pressure
to perform activities perceived as normal by external observers, as evidenced
by my own comment.

------
cpncrunch
The study failed its primary endpoint.

------
burntrelish1273
Anyone know of a good psychologist and/or neuropsychiatrist for _adult_ ASD in
the south or mid-peninsula Bay Area? In a really bad situation/state-of-mind
rn... by bad, I mean yearning for rope and a bridge, or walking into traffic.

~~~
extralego
Same. You aren’t alone. For me, meditating is important but I usually just
pace around instead, which could be worse. I am mentioning this incase you
have something similar that you’re not doing. I don’t know any doctors in the
area because I don’t live there. Sorry. I wish I did. Please be patient and
deep breaths. Sorry I don’t have anythingg else to offer but I care.

~~~
anon102931
I would highly recommend looking into microdosing psychedelics for improving
state of mind.

Has worked wonders for those around me. One person suffering from depression
and another young adult with Aspergers. In the young adult's case, they say
that their anxiety basically has gone away. After several weeks, they are far
more social and comfortable in their skin as well. Seems to be bringing some
normalcy to their lives. Seems to be much better than cannabis for relaxing
them. This individual gets anxiety attacks from cannabis.

If you are worried about the various myths about psychosis and flashbacks,
read "A really good day" and the author goes into the safety aspect of it.
TLDR, it's safe. What is not safe is mislabeled things.

The general regimen is usually a 3-day cycle.

day 1 - dose

day 2 - transitional day

day 3 - rest

day 4 - repeat

I have tried a more aggressive cycle and it's quite a bit much, so 3 days
seems to be the better regularity. After some time going down to 1-2x/week is
adequate in its effects as well.

A little bit of cryptocurrency and some googling can get one access with
relatively little effort.

~~~
fofolo
I started 3 weeks ago, it helps me a lot for anxiety! I love the energy and
confidence it gives to me. A game changer. 1P-LSD, 10mcg Tuesday and Friday

